# 16" and 17" rally II wheels



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I love the look of these wheels, both the front and rear. I know year one is making a similar wheel, does anyone know who makes these?

1969 Pontiac GTO Judge - Jurisprudence - High Performance Pontiac


----------



## charlie n (Jul 21, 2012)

8"&9"x17" pontiac ralleyII wheels are availabe on ebay.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought a set from Year One last year, they started making 17" cast aluminum Rally 2's. They are not an actual reproduction, but very similar, more of a modern representation AND they are relatively cheap, $200 per wheel. At first they were only available in a 17x9's, but next month they are making available a 17x8. I currently have a full set of the 17x9's and I think the 9" width is too wide for the front of my car. I've ordered a pair of the 17x8's for the front so hopefully they will come in early. They are VERY cool, here is what they look like....


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

what is your tire size on them ?


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Tires on the Year One wheels are 275/45 17 BF Goodrich G-Force Sport. The 17x8's will use a 245/45 17.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Year one wheels do look nice, but I prefer the other wheels.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have an opportunity to acquire some 15” rallye II wheels. I currently have 14” rallye II wheels. 

I like the white letters on the smaller wheels. I believe 15” is largest you can run and still have factory white lettering. 

I could get 16” rallye II wheels and use a white paint pen to copy the look
60-6834042 WHEEL VINTIQUES 16X8 SILVER PONTIAC RALLYE II WHEEL 5X4.75/4.5

17”s (torq thrust) with white lettering, might be a little big could also do 16”
17 inch white letter tires - Chevelle Tech

My GTO is carousel red(orange) and I like the classic looking wheels: Rallye II, torq thrust, ansen, and cragar SS. Any opinions/experience?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Stockton Wheel can make 17 x 9.5 rallye II replica wheels. The above link has 17 x 10.5 for the rear with 6inch back spacing, will this work on stock suspension? I know a wheel measurement tool would give me the info, but I'm just collecting info to decide which way to go.



Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Digital,

This Lemans says he has 17x9 all around with no rubbing.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190721599937


Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

digitalmanchris said:


> I bought a set from Year One last year, they started making 17" cast aluminum Rally 2's. They are not an actual reproduction, but very similar, more of a modern representation AND they are relatively cheap, $200 per wheel. At first they were only available in a 17x9's, but next month they are making available a 17x8. I currently have a full set of the 17x9's and I think the 9" width is too wide for the front of my car. I've ordered a pair of the 17x8's for the front so hopefully they will come in early. They are VERY cool, here is what they look like....


Did your 17x8's ever come in? I'd love to see them.


----------



## ZGstar (Sep 13, 2011)

@joesweeting: thanks for the link to the HPP article and those wheels! I am absolutely interested as well. I bought my '70 last year with new repro 15" Rally IIs (in the same flat gray/silver just like the 16" and 17" wheels in the HPP article) with PMD caps and RWL Firestone Wide Oval bias-plys. The best classic look IMO. The wheels in the HPP article would be my #1 choice in terms of an upgrade if I could find them. Otherwise I would definitely keep what I have and would strongly recommend the 15" Rally IIs with bias-plys!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Stockton Wheel*

ZGstar, 

I contacted Stockton Wheel and they said they can make 17" steel wheels for about $450 a wheel, 17X8 being cheaper than 17x9 or 17X10

Stockton Wheel


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

joesweeting said:


> ZGstar,
> 
> I contacted Stockton Wheel and they said they can make 17" steel wheels for about $450 a wheel, 17X8 being cheaper than 17x9 or 17X10
> 
> Stockton Wheel


I'm pretty sure I saw your car on Front Beach Road yesterday. If it was, you were turning in into a parking complex a little ways up the road from where the Miracle Strip used to be. If it wasn't, there is another Judge that looks just like it here.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

That was me, I was going to the wicked wheel. The doc on our team is transferring to CA, having a going away there and then Newbies.


The GTO was a Judge clone when I bought it. I like the color and the pin strip but I removed "The Judge" decals since it is not a Judge. 

I still not sure what I want to do with the wheels. I want to put an much tire on the road as possible, but no bigger than 17 and no smaller than 15. The 14's look very weak to me. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

